
The Most Dangerous Dams (2019) [video] - basicplus2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVDpqphHhAE
======
Alex3917
Another good dam video worth watching, about undamming the Hudson:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sg2wxsYtzOs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sg2wxsYtzOs)

I think because of the Michigan dam collapse I've been caught in a YouTube
loop of getting recommended (and watching) dam removal videos for the last 24
hours.

~~~
andybak
Vaguely related - I found this on Reddit's /r/todayilearned a few days ago and
the video is astonishing:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pantai_Remis_landslide](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pantai_Remis_landslide)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6Ma0SVjMHA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6Ma0SVjMHA)

~~~
hanniabu
Really wish they zoomed out so you can get a sense of the scale...

------
lmilcin
It should be mentioned that if you find yourself in this situation and there
are no other options, the best way out is to actually dive immediately close
to the dam with the submerging water while you still have strength and air.
You are aiming to be carried by the water at the bottom that is not
circulating.

Trying to float serves no purpose and may actually bring more people in danger
who will feel they need to help you.

If you try to float you will be constantly rejoining the part of the system
that is recirculating. The only way to leave the system is with the water at
the bottom.

There is no guarantee of safety, though. You can get banged up pretty badly at
the bottom, hitting rocks, etc. Loose consciousness and drown. The best way is
to recognize the danger and never let yourself find in this situation.

------
beervirus
Great YouTube channel. Watching his videos, I’ve learned a lot about a subject
I really never thought about before.

~~~
apple4ever
I just discovered them too. His videos are really great. Well organized and
well spoken. Really easy to digest and understand.

My favorite is the Culvert video, and really any of the water ones.

------
amelius
Ok, so what is your best course of action when you find yourself in a
hydraulic jump?

------
andybak
Did he use the word "recreator" as in "one who participates in recreational
activities"?

Is that commonly used in the US? It sounded very peculiar to me - almost like
one of the famous George W. Bush neologisms.

~~~
andrewflnr
Growing up in the US, I never heard it used that way. It could conceivably be
engineer jargon.

